# Taking my EMR (alberta, canada)



## raisintree (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey, I am a 17 year old in grade 12, and I am strongly considering taking my EMR from SAIT in january. This program runs on evenings and weekends and the odd weekday until April. This will give me to write the EMR exam by may and therefore be eligible for my EMT in the fall. Noting that I will be 18 in February, and I am lifeguard with First aid + CPR C + AED and CPR instructor certified, do you think it would be possible to fit my final semester of high school and the EMR together? Is the course very time-demanding?


----------



## nomofica (Dec 13, 2009)

raisintree said:


> Hey, I am a 17 year old in grade 12, and I am strongly considering taking my EMR from SAIT in january. This program runs on evenings and weekends and the odd weekday until April. This will give me to write the EMR exam by may and therefore be eligible for my EMT in the fall. Noting that I will be 18 in February, and I am lifeguard with First aid + CPR C + AED and CPR instructor certified, do you think it would be possible to fit my final semester of high school and the EMR together? Is the course very time-demanding?



In all reality, it won't be that demanding. Yes, you'll want to devote at LEAST 2 hours of studying between each class. But you'll get through it quite easily. I did my EMR in sessions just about every day and pulled through in the top 5% of my class. As long as you understand it and ask questions when you don't, you'll do just fine.


----------



## Wee-EMT (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but......

You have to be 18 at the start of your EMR.

Wait till you have graduated from High school. The ACP exam is probably the only thing to worry about. If you are looking to start the EMT program in fall, it is very unlikely that you will be accepted. They started accepting apps in November and begin interviewing for the program in January. They will not accept you if you do not have you EMR RO number.


----------



## nubi2probi (Dec 15, 2009)

Congradulations!! I wish I would of taken this program directly out of high school instead of getting tanked and chasing pretty ladies.... actually,  nah i doin that was fun to h34r:      
So itd recommend forgetting NAIT entirely for your EMR,  the program is over extended which will hurt you in the end.   Take the one at St. Johns Ambulance on the north side.   Thats what I did, got a GREAT instructor named Pat Kelly, this guy is an AMAZING teacher.  And id recommend him to everyone.     

Now EMT and Paramedic are a WHOLE other story,  current im gona be taking my EMT and Canadian College of EMS in Capilano, then Paramedic FOR SURE will be taken at NAIT.

The problem with NAIT's EMR and EMT program are they take a program that is only a few months and extended it to a year because its a Part Time course there.   I think its because most the people that come take it are 25+ with familys,  so it works for them, but for the young single dudes like us,  we wana get in the field ASAP.       SO


St Johns Ambulance, has a wicked EMR program.  Specially if you get Pat Kelly as a teacher.

And im not sure of CC of EMS,  all i know is i wana keep the ball rolling and i missed every other courses deadline,  so im going there Fo sho.     The got a program that sends you somewhere in the states for a short practicum when you grad which is kinda cool.  

Then I interviewed an EMT and he was actually working AND doing his Paramedic through Athabasca university distance program.      

Then NAIT also offers it for the 2 year which I would prob. recommend over the Athabasca one if possible.   If you got a family otw, or somthin then I know the Government offers like 5 years of paying for your rent and school & babysitters etc. AS LONG as your in a Post Secondary course and doing well.  Gotta Love Canada B)


O and btw.  Naits program is wierd it only runs once a year,  thats why St Johns is awsome they have programs running like 5 times a year


----------



## Wee-EMT (Dec 20, 2009)

nubi2probi said:


> Congradulations!! I wish I would of taken this program directly out of high school instead of getting tanked and chasing pretty ladies.... actually,  nah i doin that was fun to h34r:
> So itd recommend forgetting NAIT entirely for your EMR,  the program is over extended which will hurt you in the end.   Take the one at St. Johns Ambulance on the north side.   Thats what I did, got a GREAT instructor named Pat Kelly, this guy is an AMAZING teacher.  And id recommend him to everyone.
> 
> Now EMT and Paramedic are a WHOLE other story,  current im gona be taking my EMT and Canadian College of EMS in Capilano, then Paramedic FOR SURE will be taken at NAIT.
> ...



Before you start your EMT, Please take a spelling/grammar course


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 21, 2009)

Wee-EMT said:


> Before you start your EMT, Please take a spelling/grammar course



Yeah people text to much nowadays.  We need to get back to proper grammar, it is especially not good to use abbreviations in PCR's.


----------



## nubi2probi (Dec 22, 2009)

internet grammar police ftw.  Thats for the constructive post


----------



## raisintree (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys! In all reality I think it would be too busy to stack on top of: a heavy highschool course load (gotta love calculus!) and work. I'm most likely going to take my EMR over the summer then going to take a year off and work (hopefully get on at a Calgary pool, they pay so well!) Then apply early and hopefully get in at SAIT fall 2011


----------



## Aquariae (Jan 11, 2010)

nubi2probi said:


> Now EMT and Paramedic are a WHOLE other story,  current im gona be taking my EMT and Canadian College of EMS in Capilano, then Paramedic FOR SURE will be taken at NAIT.




There are a lot of interesting questions to ask prospective schools- I can verify that CCoEMS has their students clean the entire building (bathrooms, classes etc) and most of the equipment is in bad shape as well. I really like the EMT instructor but there is a big prob with their ability to maintain any consistent staff (some had never even taught before too- I think their EMR intructors are paid min wage) and they allow blatant cheating on their exams. Their class size is massive- 27 students in the fall term and basically anyone who can pay the fees, gets admitted. 

Do your research and actually visit the programs and talk to the students. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Aquariae (Jan 11, 2010)

oops- I meant to say be sure you get what you pay for! CCoEMS is one of the more expensive programs.


----------

